

Rotting Apple  - mohaps
http://mohaps.tumblr.com/post/52722032917/rotting-apple

======
aroch
Woe is me, Apple didn't come out with an iWatch that has been rumored since
the first iPod nano came out. Waaaa.

I would call all day (12hours!) screen on time with 30day standby on a laptop
pretty fucking awesome. Especially on that has a _real_ processor in it
instead of some crappy Atom SoC.

I'm also _very_ happy that Apple is going to be catering a little more to its
poweruser base while still making that accessible to my grandma (Granny
understands what tags are and she understand what better graphical performance
looks/feels like, even if she doesn't know that its OpenCL that's doing it).

This is just yet another blog bemoaning that Apple hasn't given them the
reach-around

